# achat RAM pour Imac help !



## Loran.geo (2 Septembre 2003)

Salut tt le monde,

Je suis nouveau dans le monde MAC et un très nul en info. J'ai un Imac 15 pouces avec le Superdrive, je l'ai acheté l'année dernière, c'est un 800MHz je crois. Voilà pour la présentation.

Maintenant je voudrais le booster, parce que mes 256Mo de RAM font pâle figure devant les 12000 softs que j'ai installés (ooooooops) et le tout sous OS X (j'ai cru comprendre que c'était gourmand).

J'ai été sur le site Apple histoire de voir ce qu'ils me conseillent : 263,12 Euros Apple Memory Module 512MB SDRAM SO-DIMM, PC133 144-pin 

Ca me parît hyper cher, surtout que sur le net je trouve des prix au minimum 2 fois moins cher, mais je ne sais pas si c'est compatible.

Alors pour faire bref, ma question c'est qu'est-ce que vous me conseillez d'acheter et où (sur le net ou sur Paris) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Onra (2 Septembre 2003)

Le nombre de posts sur le sujet est très important. Tu devrais faire une petite recherche...

Sinon, pour résumer deux conseils. La RAM est la même que sur PC. Cependant, comme avec un PC, des fois elle est bien reconnue, des fois pas. En conséquence de cause, trois attitudes sont à adopter :

1/ Acheter la RAM chez un VPCiste MAC comme CLG ou Macway
2/ Acheter chez le revendeur PC, tester, ramener si ça ne fonctionne pas, retester, etc.
2bis/ Acheter chez un site marchand PC sur le net et tester, renvoyer si besoin, retester, etc.

Voilà


----------



## Loran.geo (2 Septembre 2003)

J'imagine que je ne dois pas être le premier à poser cette question, mais j'ai déjà fait une recherche sur le forum.

Le problème c'est que je ne m'y connais pas du tout, et qu'entre les différentes versions de Mac, de RAM, et la variéte de réponses lues, je suis un peu perdu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, merci pour ta réponse, je vais suivre tes conseils


----------



## Onra (2 Septembre 2003)

Certains revendeurs Mac comme  MacWay,  CLG, _etc._ proposent des prix à peine supérieur aux meilleurs prix PCs, mais la phase de test est déjà faite normalement...

Tu peux commander via leur site web ou aller à la boutique.


----------



## JediMac (2 Septembre 2003)

Par exemple tu vas chez MacWay, sur cette page et tu sauras quelle barrette acheter.
Je viens d'en installer une sur un iMacG3 tout vieux, de la SO-DIMM, commandée chez MacWay et reçue dans les temps. Elle fonctionne. Maintenant cet iMac est sous 9.2 qui est moins sensible au type de Ram que X. Mais si MacWay indique clairement que c'est pour iMacG4, ça devrait aller.


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Certains revendeurs Mac comme  MacWay,  CLG, _etc._ proposent des prix à peine supérieur aux meilleurs prix PCs, mais la phase de test est déjà faite normalement...
> 
> Tu peux commander via leur site web ou aller à la boutique.



A peine ? C'est presque le double de prix ...


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2003)

Personnellement après avoir galéré plusieurs mois avec MacWay qui n'a jamais réussi à m'envoyer une barrette 512 Mo ne faisant pas planter mon iMac (800 MHz, 17" LCD), je me suis tourné vers MacPartner qui m'a immédiatement procuré la bonne barrette (certes presque 2 fois plus chère) 

Un point TRES important pour ces iMac, les barrettes 512 Mo doivent être des PC133 CL3 (la plupart des revendeurs proposent de la CL2 car moins chère, et soit disant compatible).

Je me suis fait expliquer la différence CL3, CL2. Si j'ai bien compris c'est un nombre de cycles d'horloge à respecter avant de répondre à une requête du processeur. Les barrettes CL2 réagissent en 2 cycles d'horloge au lieu de 3 ce qui fait planter le Mac...

En tout cas depuis que j'ai installé la barrette fournie par MacPartner, mon iMac tourne comme une horloge, alors qu'avec les multiples barrettes MacWay testées auparavant, ce n'était que Kernel Panics à répétition!


----------



## Onra (2 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> A peine ? C'est presque le double de prix ...



Mémoire iMac G4 Macway : 118,40 TTC
Mémoire LDLC générique : 119 TTC

Ca fait pas le double chez moi... bien sur y'a surement moins cher que chez LDLC mais quand même !


----------



## JediMac (2 Septembre 2003)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement après avoir galéré plusieurs mois avec MacWay qui n'a jamais réussi à m'envoyer une barrette 512 Mo ne faisant pas planter mon iMac (800 MHz, 17" LCD), je me suis tourné vers MacPartner qui m'a immédiatement procuré la bonne barrette (certes presque 2 fois plus chère)
> 
> Un point TRES important pour ces iMac, les barrettes 512 Mo doivent être des PC133 CL3 (la plupart des revendeurs proposent de la CL2 car moins chère, et soit disant compatible).
> 
> ...


Il me semblait bien avoir lu ton témoignage, c'est pour ça que j'ai écrit 





			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> ... ça devrait aller.


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Mémoire iMac G4 Macway : 118,40 TTC
> Mémoire LDLC générique : 119 TTC
> 
> Ca fait pas le double chez moi... bien sur y'a surement moins cher que chez LDLC mais quand même !



Je pensais à la barette de SDRAM de l'iMac ...
Pour la So-Dimm en effet les monteurs ne doivent pas en vendre des masses. Les prix sont similaires ...


----------



## Loran.geo (2 Septembre 2003)

Tout d'abord merci à tous ceux qui ont répondu, c'est super sympa de votre part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai été fouiné sur le net suite à vos conseils et j'en ressors encore plus indécis...y'a pas deux références qui se ressemblent, et aucune mention du détail CL2/CL3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Memoryx* :  512Mo 144pin SDRAM SODIMM PC133 82.98$ 

*CLG* :  512Mo PWM G4 PC133 106.44Euros 

*Macway* :  512Mo 144pin SDRAM SODIMM PC133 118.40Euros

*Macpartner* :  512Mo SDRAM PC100 pour G4 et Imac slot 99.27Euros 

*Macpartner* :  512Mo SDRam 133 pour PM G4 AGP4x 106.44Euros


----------



## Onra (3 Septembre 2003)

Loran.geo a dit:
			
		

> *Macway* :  512Mo 144pin SDRAM SODIMM PC133 118.40Euros



Celle la c'est la bonne et en plus elle est à un prix correct !


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2003)

Je pense que si MacWay vend la barrette 512 Mo à 118 Euros, c'est certainement qu'ils sont aussi passé à de la barette CL3 (au lieu de la CL2 qu'ils proposaient l'an passé à AppleExpo à 50 euros... et qui m'a posé tant de pb)


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2003)

Pas sur. La PC100 proposé par macpartner semble aussi aller. Son iMac a un bus à 100 Mhz, pas besoin de 133.


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur. La PC100 proposé par macpartner semble aussi aller. Son iMac a un bus à 100 Mhz, pas besoin de 133.



Je pense que la pC 100 concerne les iMac G3. Pour les iMac G4 il faut de la 133. OS X est très pointilleux sur la qualité de la Ram. Autant se conformer aux spécifications Apple.


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2003)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que la pC 100 concerne les iMac G3. Pour les iMac G4 il faut de la 133. OS X est très pointilleux sur la qualité de la Ram. Autant se conformer aux spécifications Apple.



La carte mère des iMacs G4 700/800 est à 100 Mhz. Apple met des barettes à 100 Mhz sur ces machines (pour d'évidentes économies ...). On peut mettre de la 133, si on accepte de payer plus cher. Mais ça ne change rien aux perfs. La 133 ne tournera qu'a 100 Mhz ...


----------



## Loran.geo (3 Septembre 2003)

Merci à tous, je commence à m'y retrouver. J'ai vérifié ma config et tout et tout, il me faut bien une SDRAM SODIMM 144pin PC133 (ou PC100 si la différence de prix est nette).

Je vais commander ça, je vous tiendrai au courant.

*Merci encore*


----------



## Loran.geo (8 Septembre 2003)

Yo,

Voilà c'est fait, ma commande est arrivée en 48h comme promis, l'install a duré 5 minutes (bah oui je suis pas doué) et ça marche nickel : 768 Mo de RAM

Merci à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











PS : je rappelle la référence pour ceux que ça intéresse :  Macway : 512Mo 144pin SDRAM SODIMM PC133 118.40Euros


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2003)

Salut. Meme si c'est un peu tard pour la réponse, je conseille de visiter le site  mediacash.com .
J'ai acheté chez eux une barette de mémoire il y'a quelques temps et je n'ai eu aucun pb. A l'époque j'avais fait un peu le tour des prix et ils étaient tres concurentiels.
Cerise sur le gateau: un responsable m'a téléphonné chez moi pour s'assurer que la barette que j'avais commendée était bien compatible avec ma machine avant de l'envoyer, ce qui pour moi est une belle preuve de professionalisme.
Seul bémol: pour acceder a leur site il faut laisser son e-mail et par la suite on recoit pas mal de pub (presque du spam par moments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais dans ce cas rien n'interdit de se désinscrire de leur liste.


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2003)

Ben moi je voudrais gueuler apres Mediacash, en avril dernier, je décide d'acheter un PWB17" en échange de la reprise de mon Pismo chez eux.

Mais 1 semaine plus tard, je décide d'annuler la commande. Je n'étais plus trop décidé, et je trouvais le PWB tout de même trop cher.

Seul hic, j'avais déjà versé 1649  par CB, et ils me demandaient 4 mois maxi. pour rembourser.

Je suis a plus de 4 mois maintenant, et j'ai toujours pas vu la couleur de cet argent.

Je ne sais plus que faire


----------



## nicogala (22 Septembre 2003)

Et sur les nouveaux iMacs, avec DDR333Mhz, est ce qu'il y a tjrs CL3 ou encore une autre norme obscure?
comment expliquer que des barettes de 512 Mo DDR 333  se vendent 89E et d'autres 179E ? (site FNAC)


----------



## greg75 (23 Septembre 2003)

J'envisage également d'acheter un iMac 1,25 Ghz en y ajoutant un peu de RAM (256 ou 512, je ne sais pas encore très bien)

Je pense passer par la Fnac, histoire de bénéficier des conditions qu'ils offrent (6% + échange standard sous 15 jours en cas de pb), mais j'ai peur qu'ils n'installent pas la RAM adéquate

Je n'ose pas me risquer à procéder à l'installation par moi-même, vu mon incompétence en matière de bidouille

J'ai vu sur l'Apple Store sur la page de personnalisation du iMac qu'ils prévoient de la SDRAM DDR333 (PC2700). Cette référence semble confirmée sur l'AS US en cliquant sur "learn more" au niveau des options iMac (l'AS n'est pas à jour sur cette page semble-t-il)
AS US 
AS France

Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair, mais j'en conclus dons que bonne barette est de la SDRAM DDR333 (PC2700)

Un spécialiste RAM pourrait-il confirmer ?


----------



## Gnomac (24 Septembre 2003)

Voir chez Crucial.com

Rapide, tres fiable, pas cher

A+


----------



## Onra (24 Septembre 2003)

greg75 a dit:
			
		

> SDRAM DDR333 (PC2700)
> 
> Un spécialiste RAM pourrait-il confirmer ?



C'est ça


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

inutile (j'ai pas vu la page suivante  :rose: )


----------

